# Feed bills vs registration papers...who has ownership?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know that every state is different. I just wanted some opinions on this situation.

My best friend has three horses. She, to my knowledge, has never paid for any of the feed, vet or farrier bills. Her grandparents have paid for everything. Even when she had a job, she didn't pay for anything. The registration papers for the two horses that are papered (a TB gelding and a QH mare) are in my best friend's name. She has a bill of sale for the third horse (a grade paint/Arab filly), but it was written up more as a safeguard against her ex-boyfriend reneging on his gift of the filly after they parted ways.

My best friend's grandma is threatening to sell the horses because she can't afford to keep paying for them, they are just standing around in stalls doing nothing (the gelding is unridable due to past injuries and he's just bat-crap crazy...the mare and filly are broke and rideable), their farrier and vet work has not been taken care of in literally years (I had the filly's feet done a couple of months ago because she was wearing shoes that were over six-months-old and I didn't want her to become permanently lame), and my best friend will not get a job. The horses are on the grandma's property. The grandma has feed bills on file going back at least 2 years (before the filly came into the picture, it was $700 every eight weeks to feed the horses...now it's $900 every six to eight weeks). 

So, in your opinion, does the grandma have the right to sell the horses? Who owns the horses? The person paying for their care/feed or the person whose name is on the papers?

I know in Arizona, you can obtain a feed lien on livestock you have been caring for and either the owner has to pay you the total amount due for care and feed, or they have to sign over the animal(s) to satisfy their debt and you can sell the animal(s) or keep them as you please.

Keep in mind that my best friend is, at 24-years-old, legally an adult. She has had the TB gelding for eleven (or twelve) years and the QH mare for seven (or eight) years. She has had the filly for about eleven months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

My question is why can't she work/pay for them herself? I wouldn't risk it, I'd be finding a way to bring them into my own care if I were her. Put on her big girl breeches and take care of those horses!

If you need a truly legal piece of advice then I'd actually go to Avvo.com and ask. I've used it many a time!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I know that every state is different. I just wanted some opinions on this situation.
> 
> My best friend has three horses. She, to my knowledge, has never paid for any of the feed, vet or farrier bills. Her grandparents have paid for everything. Even when she had a job, she didn't pay for anything. The registration papers for the two horses that are papered (a TB gelding and a QH mare) are in my best friend's name. She has a bill of sale for the third horse (a grade paint/Arab filly), but it was written up more as a safeguard against her ex-boyfriend reneging on his gift of the filly after they parted ways.
> 
> ...


If your friend is any kind of person at all, she will sign over the papers and create a bills of sale for the horses so that her Grandmother can sell them and recoup some of the costs she has born for her otherwise worthless grandchild's responsibilities. 

AZ is the one place I have had to file a lien. I had to go to the courthouse, file the papers, pay the fees and get a court date. I then had to have the horse owner served by the marshalls and pay for service. At that point the worthless owner paid up and removed their horses, so I cancelled court. Had we gone to court, the judge would have awarded ownership of the horses to me and then instructed me to have them sold at public auction to recoup my costs. Anything over the costs (HAH like that was gonna happen even then) would have gone back to the horse owner.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BA (my best friend) has been handed everything her entire life. Her grandparents felt bad because both of her parents are losers, plus she is the only grandchild, so they spoiled her. She got into drugs in her late teens and early twenties and ended up serving 15 months for possession with intent to distribute. She got out December of 2012, then a few months later starting working at the car dealership where I worked, in the same department. That's how we met. A month or so after I got fired, she quit (rumor mill said they were going to fire her anyway). She half-heartedly looked for a job for a couple of months, had an interview and then was rejected from Walmart, and stopped looking for a job last December. She had minor reconstructive surgery on her shoulder in February (arthroscopic to reattach her labrum to her scapula because her bat-crap crazy gelding tried to bolt and ripped it off in the process). Then she was diagnosed with IBS, joint hyper mobility syndrome, and fibromyalgia, then had to have surgery to replace her MCL in her knee about a month ago. She's talking about going on disability (or was last I heard). My take on it is, if she's well enough to ride a horse (which she was doing for my BO and for another boarder, and she has ridden Aires a few times for me), then she's sure as hell well enough to work.

She refuses to get rid of the horses and breaks down into tears at the mere mention of it. No one will take the gelding, except the meat buyer, as he's nothing but a crazy pasture ornament and with the price of hay around here ($17+ per bale, depending on the type and quality), no one can afford to just keep pasture puffs. She did ask me tonight if I would put the filly up on the forum and see if anyone was interested in her. She would probably have better luck on Craigslist, as the filly is 2.5, green broke, has no manners to speak of and has a lot of issues from being cowboyed by BA's ex. The mare would sell in a heartbeat, as she has great breeding (that is very desirable in this area) and would make an awesome roping horse. She's "trained" on barrels, but hasn't ran in years.

Wasn't really looking for legal advice. Was just wondering what other people's take on the situation was. 

It's hard for me because I get caught in the middle. Grandma loves me and wants me to side with her. BA wants me to be the loyal friend and side with her. I get caught in the middle of their screaming matches and then BA tries to get me to agree with her that Grandma is crazy. It's gotten to the point where I don't like going over there because I don't want to have to deal with all the drama (have enough of my own, thanks!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wasn't really looking for legal advice. Was just wondering what other people's take on the situation was.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Legally she still owns the horses. Therefore, Grandma really shouldn't sell unless she goes through the court system. If she does that, the judge will force the sale at a public (meat) auction, unless Grandma wants to pay a private auction house to come to the property and do the sale, which would likely end up being good money thrown after bad as a small auction like that would likely have no bidders. 

Grandma is the one in the really bad position and hopefully you can get your friend to sign over the horses for sale. Otherwise Grandma is stuck either feeding them, starving them or turning them loose in the desert (oops they escaped). The last 2 definitely not having long term good outcomes for the horses. The only other thing granny can do is to run them through loose (meat) at the local auction and not have the papers to go with, but would get them off her feed bill. Unless granny has a trailer, she's going to have to pay for hauling and a Coggins at the sale. Again, grim outcomes. 

The BEST outcome for the horses would be for your friend to sign over the horses, let granny sell or give them away or put them down.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

So apparently BA is looking at boarding the gelding and QH mare where I board Aires. Her boyfriend would likely be footing the bill there (BTW, did I mention that they live with Grandma and are supposed to be paying her $200 to "help out" because supposedly that's all they can afford...I know for a fact that he makes more than I do).

What saddens me is that BA acts like Grandma owes it to her to support her and the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So apparently BA is looking at boarding the gelding and QH mare where I board Aires. Her boyfriend would likely be footing the bill there (BTW, did I mention that they live with Grandma and are supposed to be paying her $200 to "help out" because supposedly that's all they can afford...I know for a fact that he makes more than I do).
> 
> What saddens me is that BA acts like Grandma owes it to her to support her and the horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She needs to grow up. Obviously, not something you can make her do, she has to decide that all on her own. Well, if she gets behind where you board now, I'm pretty sure it will become a moot issue.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

unfortunately grandma, and grandpa, have done this to themselves. What is your friend going to do when she can't afford to pay the bills at the barn where she plans to board? Is grandma going to come in and save the day? Or will your friend grow up and do what needs done? 

In reality the best thing would be for her grandma to either, go through the legal actions to take and sell the horses, or zip up her purse and let your friend learn what life is about. The fact is grandparents don't stick around forever and by a persons mid 20's they should at least be making a reasonable attempt to be a productive part of society......


Also my assumption is that the folks you board with know that you and she are friends..... When she screws the pooch at your barn, are you willing to answer questions from the BO? not necessarily paying her bills, but non the less finding your self in the middle....

Jim


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

You know the answer to this. We know what "should" be done, but that takes a responsible effort on the girl's part.

The girl owns the horses and unless the grandparents take action to remove this burden from their lives, it's going to continue.

People will treat you how you let them treat you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Red Gate Farm said:


> People will treat you how you let them treat you.


Yup, some folks need to learn to set Boudaries. Once they do, they find that people are far less able to victimize them. 

They need to learn: 









NO is a complete sentence.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Jim, my BO is a very laid-back person. In the 25 years she's been in business, she has kicked exactly two people out of the barn. The first was so long ago that no one remembers exactly what it was for. The other was just a month or so ago. It was a trainer that boarded at the barn and was supposed to be training a couple of boarders' horses, but all she did was turn them out a few times a week. She acted like she owned the place, turning horses out into all the round pens so no one else could use them and yelling at anyone who tried to use the arena while she was giving a lesson, even if she wasn't in the arena. Then she went and disrespected the BO's husband in front of other boarders. The BO's husband told her to be gone by the end of that month. When she left, she stole a whole bunch of stuff, including my (draft) halter and lead rope.

Anyway, I know that BA needs to grow up. I've told her many times that life isn't always fair and that sometimes you have to make sacrifices. The boundaries that I've set in our relationship have narrowed SEVERAL times in the last six months. Ever since I, being nice, bought her a breast collar for her mare at a tack swap, then a couple of weeks later when it was her birthday, she "suggested" (read "demanded") that I take her to Goodwill and get her a purse and wallet for her birthday. When I suggested that the breast collar be her birthday present (I spent $30 on it), she got all butt-hurt and said "Well, I guess."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Jim, my BO is a very laid-back person. In the 25 years she's been in business, she has kicked exactly two people out of the barn. The first was so long ago that no one remembers exactly what it was for. The other was just a month or so ago. It was a trainer that boarded at the barn and was supposed to be training a couple of boarders' horses, but all she did was turn them out a few times a week. She acted like she owned the place, turning horses out into all the round pens so no one else could use them and yelling at anyone who tried to use the arena while she was giving a lesson, even if she wasn't in the arena. Then she went and disrespected the BO's husband in front of other boarders. The BO's husband told her to be gone by the end of that month. When she left, she stole a whole bunch of stuff, including my (draft) halter and lead rope.
> 
> Anyway, I know that BA needs to grow up. I've told her many times that life isn't always fair and that sometimes you have to make sacrifices. The boundaries that I've set in our relationship have narrowed SEVERAL times in the last six months. Ever since I, being nice, bought her a breast collar for her mare at a tack swap, then a couple of weeks later when it was her birthday, she "suggested" (read "demanded") that I take her to Goodwill and get her a purse and wallet for her birthday. When I suggested that the breast collar be her birthday present (I spent $30 on it), she got all butt-hurt and said "Well, I guess."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nobody has set limits on her, so she's going to keep pushing the boundaries until she learns where they are. Her grandparents obviously have not set any with her, so they get treated like they do, no respect. They are doing her no favors.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Her grandfather (who was the one who spoiled her the most) passed away a few years ago from Lew Geurigs. Grandma has tried setting boundaries, but I fear it's too little, too late. That and Grandma is a bit of an alcoholic and has a short temper, so combined with BA's volatile nature, her attempts at setting boundaries result in screaming matches with nothing resolved and them just angry at each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Granny needs to lock the cash up, kick them out of the house , stop paying for hay. 
BFF needs to grow up. I would not want her at the same barn, If she uses you as a way in, how is it going to look when she defaults ? 
You should tell her to grow up, pay for the hay, pay granny more than 200 bucks a month, if nothing else, pay the pge and water bill and grocery bill. And to get off her lazy donkey  and find a job.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If money was to be forthcoming to help with feed and didn't, then grandma has every right to sell the horses. It is under the Mechanic's Lien, Warehouseman's Lien, etc. She should post a notice in the local newpaper stating how much is owed and by whom and name the horses, along with notice to pay in xxx days or horses will be shipped to the first auction. After grandma retrieves money owing, your friend is entitled to remaining monies, if there is any.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Your friend needs to stop thinking of her selfish self and pass the SIGNED papers over to granny and help her market the horses. Friend cannot afford herself at the moment, no less any pets. I would not EVER want her at any barn I was at and would not want her associated with me. Sorry-you need a new friend. I would tell her I was moving to the moon, and no-cell phone does not work there. ;-)


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Whether you want legal advice or not, it is a legal matter, and I don't know who among us is a lawyer with your jurisdiction. I stand by my suggestion and think real legal advice would be smart - unless you don't think your friend will fight it - but even then, it's better to ask first and be right than be wrong and questions later. However if it's only thoughts you're after, it's my opinion that her grandmother has the right to do with those horses has she pleases.

Sometimes though we just can't help the people we love. Adults can only make adult decisions when they've got the adult actions to back them up. Good luck with your BFF and I hope for the best for her and her pets, and for you <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Summer, even though both BA and Grandma keep trying to pull me into this, I'm keeping my distance. They will have to figure it out on their own. I was asking more to satisfy my own curiosity. I am firmly in the camp that Grandma has been paying for the horses for 12 years, she can do as she pleases with them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Summer, even though both BA and Grandma keep trying to pull me into this, I'm keeping my distance. They will have to figure it out on their own. I was asking more to satisfy my own curiosity. I am firmly in the camp that Grandma has been paying for the horses for 12 years, she can do as she pleases with them.


MORALLY & ETHICALLY I totally agree you Drafty. LEGALLY though, I think they're still hers unless Granny can produce something that would indicate that at some point, she (BFF) gave up ownership.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Judges don't like it when someone foists responsibility on someone else, especially a grandparent. Someone would probably get a good dressing down in court


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

What a mess! And you're caught up in the middle... sorry to hear :sad:

I'm surprised at the price of hay in your area. It looks like you are close to Prescott. I'm about 40 minutes south of the valley, 40 minutes away from Casa Grande. Feed stores even in the valley sell grass hay at $15 a bale, I get mine for $13 from a private grower in casa grande. His hay is so good it might as well be organic (the only thing he puts on it is fertilized cow manure). With two horses we only pay about $230 for eight weeks worth of feed, and they are fed well! $900 for 3 horses sounds insanely expensive to me. Are they fed special feed and supplements? One of the things they could do is put them on pasture (you're in the north so that should be available, well until winter) or just feed them grass hay. Speaking of winter, I'd be worried about those horses when that comes. Winter is cold up there and if they are not being fed enough :sad:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Up here, alfalfa is the cheapest thing you can find. My current BO was buying 100lbs three-string bales from my old BO for $14.50 a bale, but he doesn't have it all the time. When I was at the feed store the other day, alfalfa was listed at $16 a bale and Bermuda grass was $17. BA feeds one flake of alfalfa in the morning. Then she feeds a flake of grass plus about 5lbs of alfalfa pellets and a small scoop (not even half a pound) of Purina Strategy Healthy Edge at night. The bags of pellets are $18 each and the Strategy is $20. I just know that BA and Grandma have both told me it's $800-900 every six weeks. 

There is no pasture where they are, as they literally live on the side of a mountain that is all rock. They have 11 acres, but the majority of it is alligator juniper, scrub oak, prickly pear cactus, and there's a forty-foot deep ravine where her Grandpa built a shooting range that takes up at least 2 acres. Everything else is rocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Grandma needs to boot that spoiled little brat out of the house and see how she fares then.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

My Ex-BF is currently doing the same thing to her own mother, but instead of horses it's her 2 kids.
Mommy has to pay for everything for fear the kids won't get what they need.

I've told her to call DCF and boot her daughter.
So what does she do? She rents a place right across the street and pays the rent, and still buys the food. Daughter has to pay the light bill (light and water are on the same bill)
Daughter drinks and smokes pot and has a nasty temper, actually tried to choke her mother recently.

I had to break the relationship off as much as I could. (my mom is friend with ex-bf's mom so she visits and daughter comes with her sometimes.)

For the horses, If I were grandma I'd take the legal route and just try to get ownership. In some areas registration papers on a horse are not always considered a sign of ownership, but a receipt is. then I'd sell or lease out the horses if the court didn't require her to sell. You can go for ownership, not just to make up for money lost.

I feel for you Drafty, it's no fun being stuck in the middle of a nasty situation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably the only legal way for grandma to sell the horses would be for her to have a paper written up and notarized, saying that BA needs to pay <some amount> in back feed/board on those 3 horses or the horses will be sold to recoup losses. Give a set date, and stick to it. Have the notarized letter delivered via registered mail (so she has to sign for receipt of it) and go from there.

That way, if she doesn't pay in the time alotted, the horses can be legally sold. If BA really wants to take it to court, she wouldn't have a leg to stand on since g-ma has receipts going back so far.

BA is spoiled and needs to learn to step up and have some responsibility for herself and her property. If she can't afford/isn't willing to take care of horses, she doesn't need to have any.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are no meat auctions. They are all auctions where the general public is invited to attend. The brokers will spend only so much per pound and usually wind up with the unwanted and derelict horses. If they can't make a profit even they won't bid because they have to take the horses home and feed them for a month to clear some of the drugs the horses may have in their system. I know many people who've purchased horses at auctions attended by brokers. They get so see many horses in one day at one place instead of running around the country, spending a lot of gas to check out a few.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, I just read through this. You call this person your "best friend", seriously? You really need new friends if she's the best you've got!:shock:
As much as I feel sorry for the grandmother, I feel worse for those horses. No vet or farrier care for how long!:-x
Please have a serious heart to heart with bf and tell her that if she cares about those horses at all she'll find homes where they will receive actual care. Sounds like the gelding needs to be euthanized before he hurts someone, or himself. I can't imagine he'd get adequate, if any treatment.
The ones who need someone to speak up for them are the horses.:-(

btw, you said you weren't looking for legal advise. I'd recommend not putting the thread in "Horse Law".:wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought about the "Horse Law" thing after I posted it, but by that time it was too late. 

The gelding is an interesting case. He acts very studdish. He was gelded fairly late (as a 5yo) after spending three years on the track. He was gelded shortly before BA's grandparents bought him for her (she was 12 and he was her first horse). She ran him on barrels for a few years until his mind imploded and all he knew how to do was run. He apparently ran her through multiple fences and charged through end of the arena after runs on a fairly regular basis. Out on the trail, all she'd do was let him run. Finally, he flew off the handle one day and ran them both through two barbed wire fences. She ended up in the hospital and he ended up severing the muscle on his chest where his front leg meets his chest (his pectoral?). He can be ridden, but his mind falls apart when he's under saddle. He can also be dangerous on the ground. He didn't like that I chased him away from me when he kicked out at me when we turned him loose in the arena one day, so he came at me from behind while I was working on fixing a corral panel. He reared up and came at me, and the only thing that saved my life was that I saw his shadow coming, so I was able to duck out of the way in time. I chased him off again, but to this day he will pin his ears and kick at me if he's in the arena. He paces horribly when in the holding pen in the arena and will charge the gate when you go to let him out. It's gotten to the point where I won't even deal with him at all, if I can help it. 

BA is pretty much my only friend. I have a couple of friends that live in the next town over, but we hardly ever see each other because of work and life (I work nights and they work days).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, that gelding sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen, if he ever got lose and charge someone...

I'd talk to grandma about having the gelding evaluated by a vet and maybe have him declared 'dangerous' and require he be put down honestly. Trying to sell him could open up a can of legal worms. Better he be PTS someplace he knows than at a slaughterhouse or fall into worse hands.

Maybe with only one horse left it would open the girls eyes a bit. Especially if the vet would jump on her case a bit, sometimes it take an authority figure that's not a relative to make some people understand.

I also know how hard it is to make friends/ keep in contact. All of mine are out of state or even out of the country now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The vet has been out twice to work on the gelding since I've known BA (about a year and a half). First time, the gelding chased a mountain lion out of the arena and got all cut up when he ran over the top of the lion several times (our best guess as to what happened). The second time, it was evaluate melanomas that had shown up under his dock. BA plays the gelding's craptastic behavior off as "he's an old man, he deserves to do what he wants."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Mum, I've had to put down an OTTB for exactly the same thing. Very erratic behavior. I wasn't willing to take him to auction and let some 9 year old girl fall in love with a beautiful horse and have her head bashed in. Or he'd end up on a kill buyers truck to Mexico. Both were completely unacceptable to me. 

I am familiar with the Chino area. No pasture there, and yes hay and feed prices up our way are ridiculous. To drive south would cost too much in gas.

I have to say, I'm not too familiar with the laws in this case. It seems to me, that Grandma could mail "notice" to your friend about a definite date of sale. If the girl doesn't pay up, then sell the horses for as much as she can get. Keep what she payed out _from the date your friend turned 18_ and hand over the rest to her. Would Grandma feel any better about that sort of arrangement?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like my friend and her kids honestly, about the behavior. ("Oh they're just kids they just do things like that, it's okay.")

The gelding would be nothing but a danger to the public if allowed to go the sale route at any point, by the friend or grandma. I'd put him down and learn a lesson if I were either of them. Better to end any pain or suffering he may be in now and kindly than to let him go somewhere where he could hurt someone or wind up suffering.

I hate seeing situations like this, it always makes me both sad and angry. Hopefully things will work out for the horses and people involved.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Grandparents are being enablers...all they got to do is say she's got a month to either start paying for them or sell them before they are not going to be paying the horsey bills anymore...this is entirely in their control...btw those hay and feed prices...ouch...

I think beyond that there is little that you can do, but i wish you good luck!!! Hope the hay prices ease up!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

We keep saying what the grandmother should do, the question is would she? Is grandma capable of going against this person? About how old is grandma? Is she mentally competent?
Please tell me that grandma never goes around the horses!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma is 73. She was feeding in the mornings when BA wasn't living with Grandma (BA lived with her boyfriend in a house belonging to the BF's family for a few months until they got kicked out because BA was rude to the real estate agent trying to show the house [it was for sale at the time]). Grandma is a tough old biddy and used to doing for herself.

Honestly, I don't know if Grandma will do anything. She talks a good talk, but when it comes to actually doing, she won't because she gets intimidated by BA and her dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoa back the wagon train on up here....BA has a dad that hangs around? How about her mom? I know you said they were losers, but um...still, they, I better not continue my train of thought at the moment, I might get kicked off of HF, LOL.

I'm going to rehash this and try to make sense of it here, so bear with me, LOL.

Okay BA is an adult at 24, not much younger than me honestly. Grandma keeps the horses on her property, but the horses are in BA's name?

So who paid for the horses? How holds a receipt/ bill of sale for the horses? And is it signed? 
A bill of sale will in a lot of places trump registration papers. If grandma's name is on any of those receipts, then she likely has every legal right to sell them off if she so chose. 

Grandma needs to stand her ground and tell BA to pay up or get out and take the horses with her or sign them over if BA has her name of the receipts. BA needs to get a job and pay for her own horses, like it or not.

(Wow, this is really like a parallel story, BA and her horses, my ex-BFF and her kids, wow.)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BA is 24 and lives with her boyfriend at Grandma's house. Her dad (no idea how old he is) lives at Grandma's house as well (in an attached workshop that Grandma and grandpa converted to an apartment). Dad does not pay rent or utilities. He does not work and has been on disability for 10+ years. BA's mom is nowhere in the picture.

Grandma, grandpa and, to an extent, dad, bought the gelding and the QH mare, but their papers are in BA's name. No idea about bills of sale on either one. The filly was a gift from her ex-boyfriend and BA does have a bill of sale on her, which is made out to BA.

Yeah, it's basically a mess.

On a good note, BA is starting to realize that Grandma just might be serious and she is kind of looking for a job. She has a friend who works at Tractor Supply who told her to apply, as they need people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Grandma need to put them all out as a wake up call honestly.

I live with my mom and grandmother, but only because my grandmother needs help. My mom is disabled also, but she does work and pays bills.

Hopefully BA will realize she needs to take care of the horses and at least get a part-time job, if nothing else. I do hope everything works out well for the horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So a 73 yr old woman is going back to work to basically support the horses. Something must have happened when granddaughter was younger to put grandma on such a guilt trip. It's almost like she's trying to make up for her son and his wife splitting up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> It's almost like she's trying to make up for her son and his wife splitting up.


That's EXACTLY what it is, Saddlebag. If you want to get to the heart of it, Grandma is trying to make up for the fact that both of BA's parents are losers. Her dad can also be extremely verbally abusive, which is who had custody of her (mom was a druggie). BA was heavily into drugs from the time she was a junior or senior in high school until she got caught and sent to prison at 22 (she served 15 months).

Grandma, thankfully, is NOT going back to work, even though BA and her dad have suggested it on more than one occasion. Their reasoning was that she was the only one in the household who *could* work, as BA's dad is disabled from an industrial accident and BA thinks that her issues apparently give her a free ticket to not work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

